# kiddos . . . unconventional portraits



## newrmdmike (Jan 10, 2007)

so these are the kids of some of my families friends.  they happen to own several of melnakovs paintings and prints, one of which reminded them of their son (the one with the doors).  after hearing this i took this picture of that son in a very similar way.

1







here is the other son, and this pretty accuratly describes him.

2


----------



## EJBPhoto (Jan 10, 2007)

I love the first!  I would be more fond of the second if he wasn't wearing such an era-specific shirt? Does that sound stupid?  I guess I just am a big sucker for timeless attire in photographs.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah maybe a different shirt, but its what he had with us, we were vacationing for a week.

anyways, heres more about the artist whose work i pretty much copied,

its igor melnikov

http://adrnet.com/portfolio/pdf/Pages001-45.pdf

they own this one, http://www.melnikovart.com/detailCtl.cfm?InventoryID=489

i couldn't find the exact one on his site, but the one below should let you see the style similarity.

http://www.melnikovart.com/detailCtl.cfm?InventoryID=499


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2007)

I really like #1. I moved these over to our people gallery.


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 10, 2007)

i must say mike, i think number 1 is one of the best portraits i've seen from you.  very nice processing too :thumbup:


what did you use to light that, if you don't mind me asking? both, actually.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 10, 2007)

I really like the first one too!  Thats really a great shot!


----------



## Alex06 (Jan 10, 2007)

LOVE the first one!!


----------



## Puscas (Jan 10, 2007)

#1....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.  I keep looking at it. Gorgeous.









pascal


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 10, 2007)

Another vote for the first shot.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks everyone, and daniel, both using existing in house lights.

the last one i just put him right next to/under a lamp (you can see the base of it far left)  and in the first one there were lights on the walls on either sides of the doors, and i added a little fill with my id light.


----------



## Arch (Jan 12, 2007)

The first one is stunning.... and im diggin the work of that artist, my kinda stuff :thumbup: .... i see it already has a POTM nomination, so i dont need to add it... but i would have if danalec99 didnt beat me to it


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 12, 2007)

The first view is VERY nice....  setting, expression, model, framing...  pretty much everything.

Pete


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 15, 2007)

wow, thanks guys, and thanks for the nominations!   but again, remember that its a recreation of igor's!


----------



## Brienicole (Jan 17, 2007)

Love the first one.. its such a eye catching shot.. and it does envoke emotion for me anyhow!!..and mystery as well


----------

